# I'm still 48KG at the age of 31



## SheikhNaveed (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi !

I'm very thin ans skinny guy seeking to increase my weight. I've used casein / whey / serious mass / creatine / glutamine / BCAA for around a year while I was lifting. Then I get dishearted because even those expensive products were not showing their effect. I hit 52KG at that time of training around 7 months ago. But again at 48KG at the time of writing. I've used multivitamin and have seen some local doctors (Hakeem) for 3+ months regularly but REALLY NOT EFFECTS. My Family is of same weight series and I know that all stuff is due to genetic reasons.

After much research I thought to use AAS but again it has temporary effect. My main problem is that I do not feel hungry. To tackle that problem I've used some tricks like to take a lemon juice as after awekening up (For some months). But again I'm 48KG at the time of writing. What should I do? Read some book from amazon? Use AAS? Do nothing?

Please reply as I'm in need of your helpful advises.

Regards
Sheikh Naveed


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 25, 2014)

Eat more food. Problem solved. And I just saved you from buying more bs books, powders, and lemons. You can PM me and I'll give you my paypal so you can send me some money.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 25, 2014)

Colt nailed it, there's only one solution to your problem, and it is to eat more. Nothing else will help.
At least you did your research and you're smart enough to understand that AAS are not the solution, kudos for that.

Eating is no different from lifting weights. Just like you must train your body to lift progressively heavier weights to gain strength, you must train it to ingest progressively higher quantity of food to gain mass.
Do it step by step, if you try to double up your cals suddenly you will just feel sick. Let's say your breakfast is two eggs and a slice of bread, eat three eggs for a few weeks. When you can eat them without feeling stuffed, add another one, or one more slice of bread, etc...Do that for all your meals.
You can also add meals instead of increasing their size.
The only "trick" is that your brain can't record the cals you're ingesting when they are in liquid form as well as when they are solid food. That's why it is much easier to drink a couple cans of coke than eating a 280 cals meal. You can use this to drink "bulking shakes", but don't buy the pre-made powder, these are crap and expensive. Throw a few bananas, some PB, whole milk, ice cream and egg white or whey protein in a blender and BAM, you got a 1000+ cals mass gainer that taste much better and is much cheaper than any pre-made crap you can buy.
You can not wait to feel hungry to eat. If I were to wait to be hungry to eat I would be half my weight. You must force feed you. Your body will eventually adapt and you will slowly but steadily get there.

Good luck


----------



## Khazima (Nov 25, 2014)

^^^x3

Just need to eat and eat consistently. Track your macros and don't stop eating until you hit what you know is a surplus, and hit the gym hard with a structured program. If you do this right it's impossible not to make progress, even if there was something dramatically wrong you'd make progress and gain weight, just slower.

I started lifting at roughly 50-55kg in a malnourished state, then started eating normally and got to about 60kg within a few months (still lean) and plateaud for ages. It wasn't until I started counting macros and tracking my calories that I realised how much I was still under eating. I forced myself to hit the calories and hit 70kg within 6 months, then 72 another 2 months later. About half was muscle so now I'm cutting and I'm back to 67kg as lean as I was at 60kg. 

My appetite was pretty small for a long time and it took time to train it up. Now It's massive and cutting sucks lol.

It's a slow but steady process and you need to be patient and consistent.


----------



## bvs (Nov 25, 2014)

wise words from the brothers above^^^


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 25, 2014)

You should eat some more food, I think.


----------



## Jayjay770 (Nov 25, 2014)

As mentioned above, just eat more food!


----------



## stonetag (Nov 26, 2014)

Food and a shitload more...... lemons?


----------

